
Arctic.js - A JavaScript Game Engine For Smartphones - Hirvesh
http://denadev.github.com/Arctic.js/
======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

Arctic.js is a JavaScript game engine, written specifically with smartphones
in mind. It is optimized to run on smartphone browsers as smoothly as
possible.

Arctic.js is written in JavaScript and uses the HTML5 canvas for rendering the
games you create. Among the different features it provides are: hierarchical
display lists, event propagation, and useful animation features.

Those features are similar to ActionScript3 APIs, which should make Flash
developers moving to the web platform more at ease using it. Arctic.js is
released under the MIT License.

BROWSER SUPPORT

Android2.1 (No Rotation) Android2.2 Android2.3 iOS3(can't use
arc.display.TextField) iOS4 Safari

